# inscreve-se ou indica-se



## airosa

Muy buenos días a todos:

Creo que no conseguí formular bien el tema del tópico. 

Es que estoy traduciendo al portugués un certificado de nacimiento. Hay en él una línea que dice aproximadamente lo siguiente: 

Etnia (inscreve-se pelo desejo do pai).

¿No sería mejor decir "indica-se"? En realidad dudo de toda la frase. ¿La palabra "desejo" se inscribe bien en un documento oficial? ¿Tal vez haya otra manera, que sea mejor, de expresarlo?

Lo puse en este foro para matar dos pájaros de un tiro. ¿Cómo decirlo mejor en español (por si acaso mañana lo voy a necesitar traducir al español)?

Gracias desde ya por sus sugerencias.

Si hay algo que corregir, les pido que me corrijan.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Etnia (nombre femenino cierto?) se inscribe por el deseo del padre.

Es decir, el padre fue a inscribir a su hija al registro. No estoy segura que en Argentina se use hacer esas aclaraciones en la Partida de Nacimiento, pero definitivamente el verbo utilizado para el registro es inscribir(se) siempre reflexivo.  

La palabra "deseo" está bien para ese contexto, allí significa "voluntad" y podría quizás utilizarse este último sustantivo si te parece más atinado.

_Etnia se inscribe por (la) voluntad del padre_ 
El artículo "la" puede suprimirse.

Voy a arriesgar una traducción al portugués y que algún nativo, si fuere necesario, la corrija o sugiera mejores posibilidades (las habrá, seguro):

_Étnia inscreve-se pela vontade do pai_

Qué te parece?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

airosa said:


> Etnia (inscreve-se pelo desejo do pai).


 
Entiendo que la etnia es colocada según determine el padre de la criatura, y es eso que procura dejar claro el documento.

Si mi razonamiento es correcto yo lo traduciría como "Etnia: conforme indicado pelo pai"


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Hice una _bagunça_. Igualmente no comprendo! La etnia es indicada por el padre?


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> ¿No sería mejor decir "_indica-se_"? En realidad dudo de toda la frase. ¿La palabra "d_esejo_" se inscribe bien en un documento oficial?


 
Não, porque se trata dum termo jurídico e no direito exige-se uma maior precisão da linguagem. No registo, regista-se. Também poderia utilizar outros termos comuns no direito como _'Faz-se constar', 'consigna-se'_. Note, no entanto, que na linguagem corrente não haveria nada a opor. '_Indicar_' pode significar '_dar a conhecer_' ou '_mencionar_' (este último, num texto jurídico, até nem estaria completamente deslocado). O mesmo sucede com '_desejo_'. Na linguagem corrente pode significar '_vontade_', mas _'desejo_' é mais fraco do que '_vontade_', no sentido de que desejo é algo a que aspiramos, que se pode (ou que podemos) concretizar ou não, ao passo que, neste caso, houve uma manifestação clara e concreta de vontade do declarante. Foi isso que ele quis, não apenas o que desejou. '_Desejo_' não é, efectivamente, muito adequado a um documento oficial, a menos que o que se queira consignar seja, realmente, que a pessoa manifestou apenas um desejo e não uma vontade


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Hice una _bagunça_. Igualmente no comprendo! La etnia es indicada por el padre?


 
Acho que o que quer dizer, Ivone, é que a etnia só é registada porque o pai assim o quis, doutra forma não o seria. De facto, em muitos países e em Portugal também, a etnia (ou, como antigamente se dizia, a '_raça_') até já nem consta dos documentos oficiais. Julgo mesmo que, actualmente, só nos censos da população ainda se faz a pergunta e não garanto que no próximo, em 2011, ainda lá conste.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Disculpem pela bagunça, realmente estava totalmente fora de contexto o que compreendi, acredito que seja porque aqui não se registra (nem sequer por vontade) a etnia dum filho.  Quando registrei o meu, apresentei os documentos requeridos e me perguntaram que nome seria, e pronto.

Quando estejam tristes, podem reler toda essa resposta que lhe dei à Airosa (e vão ficar mortos de tanto rir), supondo Etnia como nome próprio (não vou apagá-la).

Obrigada


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil, etnia está em alta, graças aos favorecimentos oficiais às etnias desvalidas, como por exemplo, com favorecimento no ingresso à Universidade. E quem designa a etnia a que pertence é a própria pessoa, baseada quase sempre na cor da pele, senão por interesse nas facilidades de ingresso ao terceiro grau. 
Mas houve um estudo interessante com o DNA de alguns "famosos". Com base nesse estudo os médicos chegaram à conclusão que Neguinho da Beija Flor, sambista bem escuro, tem 85% de sangue europeu.


----------



## airosa

Muito obrigada a todos.

Depois de analisar suas respostas, decidi optar por "etnia (regista-se conforme a vontade do pai)". Que lhes parece?

No creo que seja o mesmo que raça. No caso de nosso país é antes de tudo uma comunidade que tem e conserva sua propria língua e cultura.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O conceito moderno é o de "raça humana", já que os poucos sinais exteriores que diferenciam as pessoas não caracterizam raças diferentes, ao contrário dos animais (vide o exemplo do chihuahua e do dinamarquês entre os cachorros).


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Muito obrigada a todos.
> 
> Depois de analisar suas respostas, decidi optar por "etnia (regista-se conforme a vontade do pai)". Que lhes parece?.


 
Parece-me bem.



airosa said:


> No creo que seja o mesmo que raça. No caso de nosso país é antes de tudo uma comunidade que tem e conserva sua propria língua e cultura.


 
Não, não é, como é evidente. Simplesmente, cada cultura e cada época interpreta os conceitos e as palavras que os representam ao seu modo. A Rússia é um país multiétnico, Portugal não (há mais que uma etnia a viver em Portugal, é verdade, mas são muito pequenas, e ainda mais se considerarmos que a população do país já é de si bastante diminuta, pelo que a sua presença quase não se faz sentir). Aqui, há meio século, quando os preconceitos ideológicos do fascismo ainda estavam muito presentes, falava-se de raça e não de etnia. Os ditos preconceitos eram mesmo ideologia oficial, até tinhamos um Dia da Raça, feriado oficial e tudo. Entre nós, hoje em dia, inquirir alguém sobre a respectiva raça ou etnia pode assumir aspectos discriminatórios e por isso não se faz ou evita-se. Agora em países onde a heterogeneidade é grande, é natural que ninguém sinta isso como uma discriminação. O significado das palavras é, obviamente, bastante relativo, mas no nosso caso, sendo palavras distintas, vemo-las como pertencentes ao mesmo campo semântico, por isso evitamos quer uma quer outra em documentos de identificação pessoal, o que não tem nada que ver com a questão da sua tradução dos documentos onde surgem. No que a isso respeita, a sua opção está correcta.


----------



## vf2000

Não ficou claro para mim se:
1) Registra-se se o pai deseja e se não o deseja não se responde ou
2) Registra-se de acordo com a opinião do pai, se ele acha que é branco, pardo, negro...

Comentando a colocação do Carfer, no Brasil o problema é que a mistura já está tão grande que as pessoas não sabem mais a que grupo pertencem. Como foi dito acima, uma pessoa aparentemente negra tem 85% do DNA europeu. O fenótipo já não se corresponde ao genótipo. Se quiser deixar um brasileiro confuso, peça para responder essa pergunta em um formulário tipo americano, com poucas opções, e a que mais se assemelha é a "hispano" ou "latino". quem é moreno pode até optar por "afro-american", mas quem não é não se enquadra em nada. É um horror. Eu já nem penso mais, coloco logo "outros" sem medo de errar!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não sei responder se o ato de registrar a etnia é obrigatório ou não, o texto não esclarece. Mas se for para registrar, fico com a opção 2.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não sei responder se o ato de registrar a etnia é obrigatório ou não, o texto não esclarece. Mas se for para registrar, fico com a opção 2.


 



vf2000 said:


> Não ficou claro para mim se:
> 1) Registra-se se o pai deseja e se não o deseja não se responde ou
> 2) Registra-se de acordo com a opinião do pai, se ele acha que é branco, pardo, negro...


 
Não, obrigatório não deve ser, senão não seria relevante a vontade do pai. 

E quanto à questão 2, acho que não temos nenhum elemento que nos permita responder. A opção entre registar e não registar pode depender da vontade do pai, mas não sabemos quem determina o que se regista, se o pai, se terceiro (o conservador do registo, algum outro serviço, ou, considerando até o entendimento que a airosa deu de etnia (comunidade), a comunidade a que pertencerem os pais). Mas isso parece-me despiciendo para a questão posta: se era preferível _'inscreve-se'_ ou _'indica-se'_ (pessoalmente acho que é preferível _'inscreve-se'_ ou _'regista-se'_ a_ 'indica-se'_ porque está mais de acordo com a linguagem técnica dos registos) e se '_desejo_' era termo adequado para a expressão da pretensão do pai (acho que é preferível '_vontade_', já que, em geral, os desejos não são juridicamente relevantes).


----------



## airosa

vf2000 said:


> 1) Registra-se se o pai deseja e se não o deseja não se responde





WhoSoyEu said:


> O conceito moderno é o de "raça humana"


Uma pequena explicação. A palavra russa que traduzi como "etnia" não tem equivalente exato nem em espanhol, nem em português e não é que se regista a etnia da criança, senão a etnia dos seus pais.
Pai XXX
Cidadania: russa
Etnia: (por exemplo: tártaro, iakuto, russo, chechenio, ossétio... ucraniano, armenio, quirguize.... alemão, espanhol, português...)

O seja, o termo russo pode ser traduzido como etnia ou origem, mas precisava de uma só, por isso optei pela etnia.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

...senão a etnia dos seus pais.
E se a mãe é chechena e o pai espanhol, qual é a etnia da criança? Será que em vez de etnia não é "local de nascimento"?


----------



## luscofusco

Para mim, etnia é "raça", portanto parece-me mais correcto usar "origem" (se forem os dois brancos, um russo outro ucraniano, por exemplo, a etnia é a mesma).


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Uma pequena explicação. A palavra russa que traduzi como "etnia" não tem equivalente exato nem em espanhol, nem em português e não é que se regista a etnia da criança, senão a etnia dos seus pais.
> Pai XXX
> Cidadania: russa
> Etnia: (por exemplo: tártaro, iakuto, russo, chechenio, ossétio... ucraniano, armenio, quirguize.... alemão, espanhol, português...)
> 
> O seja, o termo russo pode ser traduzido como etnia ou origem, mas precisava de uma só, por isso optei pela etnia.


 
Pessoalmente, acho que optou bem. '_Origem_' não é a mesma coisa. Tive uma nora de etnia '_tártara_' (bem, na verdade era bem mais misturada, mas essa era a etnia do pai) originária de... S. Petersburgo.


----------



## luscofusco

Se percebi bem, o documento é russo... ou será que se devia dizer soviético? ;-)


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Se decía "soviético" cuando Rusia pertenecía a la Unión Soviética.
Actualmente es la CEI - Comunidad de Estados Independientes.

Decir "ruso" es correcto.


----------



## Istriano

vf2000 said:


> 7 Como foi dito acima, uma pessoa aparentemente negra tem 85% do DNA europeu.


Sei não.

O DNA paterno dos brasileiros (o do cromossomo Y) até pode ser majoritariamente europeu, mas o DNA materno (DNA mitocondrial) é majoritariamente africano e indígena.  Acontece que todo mundo se esquece do lado materno. 




> Assim, ao compararmos estes últimos resultados com os do presente estudo, verificou-se que nestas comunidades ocorreram os mesmos padrões relatados em populações urbanas, onde foram observadas uniões preferenciais entre homens europeus e mulheres ameríndias ou africanas


http://www.rge.fmrp.usp.br/pg/tese/...oes-brasileiras-amerindias-e-afrodescendentes


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Istriano said:


> Sei não.
> 
> O DNA paterno dos brasileiros (o do cromossomo Y) até pode ser majoritariamente europeu, mas o DNA materno (DNA mitocondrial) é majoritariamente africano e indígena.  Acontece que todo mundo se esquece do lado materno.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rge.fmrp.usp.br/pg/tese/...oes-brasileiras-amerindias-e-afrodescendentes


O DNA do indivíduo é um só, resultado da genética combinada dos ancestrais. Então os 85% do DNA europeu do Neguinho da Beija Flor podem ter vindo do pai ou da mãe, ou de ambos, não importa (há brancas casadas com negros, e não são poucas). Mas como sua aparencia exterior é negra, pensa-se que ele é geneticamente africano, quando na realidade predomina nele o lado europeu.


----------

